
A World Without Clouds: early attempts to make photos look more like the world - prismatic
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/world-without-clouds
======
grawprog
>Colored photographs occupy an undeservedly questionable situation: the artist
curls his lip at them, and the photographer regards them with a sneer. The one
says they are no paintings, the other that they are no photographs; thus the
art of photographic coloring, unrecognized by either

This reminds me of the early days of computer graphics. I remember many
traditional artists looking down on the technology, while many digital artists
got started without much traditional background. These days though, much art
is made as a combination of both and in the end, most art most people see
these days end up being represented as scanned digital images on the internet.

~~~
qubex
I remember Clifford Pickover describe computer art being beneath the artists
because they didn’t like the “plastic guts aesthetic” of early procedural
renders.

------
qubex
Just a chance to highly recommend a subscription to _Lapham’s Quarterly_. A
few back issues helped considerably with my experience of the lockdown (the
first one, in case we have to start numbering them).

